# Where to catfish in this high water?



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

Since I'm new to the whole river fishing scene, I have no idea what the fish do in this high water. I'm going after catfish from the bank tonight. Anyone have any suggestions about how the fish behave and if I should fish creeks or creek mouths or what?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

just find you any slack water or creek mouths. my step son caught a 10 lb blue along the bank of the Scioto last night and I got skunked on lake white.


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

Thanks man. That's where i planned on trying tonight. It's a difficult place to fish cause of debris but it's right at the mouth of a major creek. Caught a 20lb blue last weekend. I'm hoping for some shovelheads tonight.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

So the river was a cooking this past weekend 3.5 miles per hour so I understand you could not go jugging out on the river . So if I was going to fish the mouth of any creek I would not throw out 30 jugs in the creek in front of the only marina that is already jammed with logs and 500 other plastic bottles(it is the Ohio River trash dump for everything) on a holiday weekend. I also would not clean my fish on the water in front of everyone camping nor would I throw the meatless fish back into the creek to swell up and float around for the next week. Next time at least sink your fish after you clean them (put a hole in their airbladder) . I really like jugging but my GOD people need to use some common sense.
Shouldn't have to put up with this for long if they ate just one of those catfish that I saw floating they are glowing and soon will be taking that long dirt nap.
I caught blues flatheads and chan on the inside bend of the river on rod and reel nothing over 20lbs all on skipjack.I also caught wipers upto 9 lbs on crankbaits.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL,,,
#1; When you ask WHERE, you gotta either post you home city, or say where your wanting to fish,,,, there's high water just about everywhere! 

Now a friends, friend of mine caught this cat yesterday with a live bluegill. In a Backwash, way below a dam, on an outside bend. O River.
Somewhere between Kinzua & Cinci.

I just want to know one thing,,,, is this a 'flattie'?


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

Yep, that's a flathead!!! Nice fish!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

That was not caught in the Ohio river.They are all in pay lakes,so NO WAY!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shovelseeker (May 20, 2014)

Yeah nevermind if it's in a paylake!!! LOL


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Shovelseeker said:


> Yeah nevermind if it's in a paylake!!! LOL



LOL,,, You guys can't BMB!!! 

I was shown about 20 MORE CATFISH PICS, just like, or better than this one! All Caught THIS YEAR!
I'm still shaking my head too,,, hard to believe. 
And you should see the pics of the walleye HOGS that were caught,,,, they rival Erie for sure. Egg filled Slobs.
I posted some eye pics last year, caught from the same spot. I landed 4 eyes, 4#-7.2#.
My personal best 2 hrs on the River.

I was given 'THE SPOT' for those cats,,, like kinda, maybe.
Cumminsmoke & I gotta go check it out! SOON


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Gotta love catfish. My cousin called me yesterday and said he had found a "can't miss" catfish bait...
Zoom's Ole Monster" worm! He was fishing a tournament at Randleman Lake yesterday, and caught several bass, plus three catfish, including a 15 pound blue cat.lol
Said he thought he had a huge bass til the line started twisting, broke his heart.


----------

